# Icd-9 - Which V code would you use



## 01051184 (May 12, 2008)

Which V code would you use for exposure to MRSA? Thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## ndhight (May 13, 2008)

V01.89 and V09.0


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 13, 2008)

Perhaps V01.89, but not V09.0 as that indicates that the patient has the infection.  Maybe V01.89 and V15.85?


----------



## vjst222 (May 13, 2008)

*mrsa*

I wouldn't code it unless I knew for sure they had MRSA. I would wait for the lab results to come back.


----------

